# Success and a question



## Gcroz (Jun 16, 2008)

Discovered my first wild Cyp on my property, hopefully there are many more to find. I only looked in one area and here is a pic of the Cyp. acaule I found.


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 16, 2008)

Now here is the question. I've never seen Cyp. reginae in the wild, could this possible be one? If not, does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm...I am no expert but it looks like it is at the same stage of growth as the reginaes we have here at work. Hopefully a grower will weigh in. If so, cool!!


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 16, 2008)

Found these in a park near home. We watch several patches of acaule to make sure that they aren't disturbed or stolen.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't think so the leaf shape doesn't look right. IMO


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 16, 2008)

My guess is that its Epipactis helleborine....which, believe it or not, is considered a weed. Its origianlly from Europe. I find it growing all over my area at my Long Island place...it even popped up in my lawn this year. Pops up on roadsides, wood, borders...even saw it growing out of cracked asphalt. I also see it in a playground a block from my home here in Queens. Blooms in July...never stays in one location for long...disappears and pops up somewhere else. Weed or not, I like it...any orchid that grows on its own around me is fine! Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Jun 16, 2008)

As we like to say..."a weed is just a plant in the wrong place."


----------



## cdub (Jun 16, 2008)

Eric's got it right. It is Epipactis. I agree that is nice to look at despite it's alien status.


----------



## Gcroz (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok. Cool, it's always nice to put a face, or flower, to a name.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Jun 17, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My guess is that its Epipactis helleborine....which, believe it or not, is considered a weed. Its origianlly from Europe. I find it growing all over my area at my Long Island place...it even popped up in my lawn this year. Pops up on roadsides, wood, borders...even saw it growing out of cracked asphalt. I also see it in a playground a block from my home here in Queens. Blooms in July...never stays in one location for long...disappears and pops up somewhere else. Weed or not, I like it...any orchid that grows on its own around me is fine! Take care, Eric



hey,
for sure this is not a Cypripedium, 
but I agree to Eric, that this "might" be Epipactis helleborine.

The plants in my garden are exactly at the same stage.

so watch cafully the flowers in about 3 weeks........

best
dieter from Germany


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2008)

Epipactid helleborine is the first thing that came to mind for me too. I've got a few coming up in my front lawn right now and they look exactly the same. Some clones with lots of pink colour are quite beautiful....and all of them are certainly interesting. They look like mini Cymbidium flowers with a sac-like lip that has a drop of sweet nectar in it. The bees go nuts over this species and virtualy every flower gets pollinated.


----------

